# Louisiana Limits Flounder Run



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

As you may know there will never be a flounder run again in Texas. TPWL has closed the flounder season from November 1st until December 15th

















































.

The good news is Louisiana has no closure. Additionally, the limit stays the same, ten (10) flounder per day.

My flounder calendar is filling up fast this year, but I still have a few dates open. PM me with your email address and Ill send you details and the Flounder Calendar.


----------



## Slow92si (Oct 7, 2021)

Capt.Marty, I’m new to this forum. How do I go about contacting you for available dates?


----------

